#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  IISER Kolkata B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus

## jaivinder

*IISER Kolkata B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus*
YEAR OF ESTABLISHMENT: 2006

*CONNECTIVITY:
*
*Airport:
*
Nearest Airport :  Netaji Subhash Chandra Bose International Airport, Kolkata

*Railway Station:
*
Railway Station: Nearest Railway Station: Sealdah Railway Station

Distance from Railway Station: 56km

* MODE OF ADMISSION:
*
Admissions are done through three streams namely KVPY, JEE Advanced and State & Central Board..

*COURSES OFFERED:
*
BS-MS DUAL DEGREE

Integrated BS- MS Program

*SEAT MATRIX:
*
Total available seats is 1125 for all IISERs put together.

*CUTOFF RANKS:
*
Current Not Available

*FEE STRUCTURE:
*
*INSTITUTE FEE*
*Particulars*
*Amount*

Admission Fee
₹1500

Semester Fee
₹11533 (₹1550)

Caution Deposit (One Time, Refundable)
₹2000

Medical Fee (Annual)
₹1200

Other Fee
₹1000

*Total*
*₹17233 (₹7250**)*



*Fees for SC/ST/PD students is mentioned in parentheses.
HOSTEL FEE
*Particulars*
*Amount*

Hostel Fees (Per Semester)
₹4500

Hostel Caution Deposit (One Time, Refundable)
₹2000

Mess Caution Deposit (One Time, Refundable)
₹1500

*Total*
*₹800**0*



*PLACEMENTS:*
Currently Not Available:

Let me know if you want know more colleges updates.





  Similar Threads: IIT GOA B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus IIT Madras B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus IISER Bhopal B-tech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IISER Pune, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. IISER Thiruvananthapuram, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities.

----------

